# Fix slot load CD/DVD Player (Eject Problems)



## Thumper88

Hey all,
I was working on an older Pioneer DEH-P7600MP. The issue was it loaded a CD just fine, but when ejecting it....it needed some help (pull on the cd).

I dismantled the unit (actually really easy), and took a look at what was going on. The loading motor was working fine, all the gears were turning, and it was turning a rubber roller.

This rubber roller was the problem, it was very dirty/grimy after several years of use. It was having trouble gripping the CD.

*Here's a youtube video that explains it a little:*
‪Easy Load Fix‬‏ - YouTube
*And here's the method I used to clean it:*
‪Ford 6006E CD Pickup Roller Cleaning‬‏ - YouTube

I didn't have whatever cleaning solution they were using, so I looked around the house and found some "Footlocker Sneaker Cleaner". Cut a piece of paper the shape of a CD like the in the second youtube video, sprayed the paper with the cleaner, and stuck it in the cd drive with a old/bad CD (don't let the CD/paper go all the way in).

In the 7600MP, the roller is on the bottom, so I put the paper in facing the bottom. Other CD players maybe different, apparently the rollers are on the top in that Ford 6-disc player (2nd youtube video). When I pulled the CD/paper out, a lot of dirt came with it....this is how you know it worked. I did this a few times (flipped the paper over).

The CD ejects like a brand new head unit. Hope this helps someone out. Simple fix and saves you from getting a new head unit.


----------



## MrUntouchab1e

Thanks for the great info!! I would be nervous to try this on my own.


----------



## WhiteLX

I'll have to give this a try on my Alpine CDA-7977. It's having trouble ejecting the discs.


----------



## Maximilliano

There is a similar issue with the loading trays of older Xbox's where the rubber band around the plastic rollers would gum up and not open. When cleaned my rollers I just used alcohol so that any drops would evaporate away quickly.


----------



## Thumper88

Worked on another CD player today. The plastic gear cover was cracked at one of the screw down locations. This allowed the gears to pull up and just making a clicking sound when trying to eject the CD.
This is not as easy of a fix, a little more in depth, have a new gear cover on order...


----------

